# Adopting first GSD, lots of questions!



## stardawg (May 8, 2012)

My girlfriend and I have been looking at GSD for months waiting for the right fit to come along. A week ago we found our guy on craigslist. His previous owner just wasn't up to the responsibility, and wanted to find him a great home. 

After meeting Deuce (Male, 1.5 years old) we fell in love, this is the guy we had been waiting for. I wanted some time to get the house ready, and for my girlfriend to get back from vacation before we picked him up. Which was great news for the owner as he wanted the rest of the week to spend time with him. 

I'm picking up Deuce this Saturday and I'm shooting for making this transition as easy as possible, so I have some questions and would really appreciate some some help.

1. We have a 7 year old boston terrier, that is gentle as they come. We have chickens and he prefers to run around with them and play. He's the perfect dog, so I dont' want to mess his world up. He's fixed, and gets along great with big dogs. 

What's the best way to introduce the two? Deuce is a huge lover as well, and is really laid back. Great with kids, and all dogs. Our Boston is deaf so I'd like for Deuce to be able to assit, so I'm really looking to make sure they hit it off. I was thinking maybe a dog park where they are on neutral ground?

Deuce is not fixed. I already have him booked for the spay & neuter clinic next week. If that's OK. Is this is a good idea to get taken care of right away? Or should he adjust first?

2. Deuce is 1.5 years old. Should I get a large crate? The owner says he currently sleeps in his own bed, doesn't mark, would never consider using the restroom in the house, and doesn't chew up valuables. I know they are made to make Deuce feel secure, and not as punishment. Our Boston loves his. 

3. What's the best way to bring Deuce home? Crate? Lete him kick it in the back seat? It's about an hour drive.

I don't think a large crate will fit in the VW. Maybe get a holder for the seat belt?

4. What's a good way to introduce Deuce into his new house, surroundings, and pack? He's going from city life with barely a dog run to over 3 acres of Forest. 

This is a wonderful source for information, thanks for any help.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would definitely get a crate- a big wire one that he can use as his own 'room' from now on. When you put him in it, just pop him in without any words or fanfare and let him out the same way too so it's no big issue going in or out. I would have both dogs on a leash and walk them around together for a while- no nose to nose stuff and keep one in a crate until you're sure they'll be fine. No off lead play until then. I wouldn't have him neutered for several weeks, he'll have enough going on in his life. A good way to get him used to the house rules is to tether him to you when he's not crated. Thanks for giving him a good loving him and send pictures!


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

If your Boston is a male, you may or may not have problems at some point. I would not dare leave my 17 mo old GSD male alone with another male--or female for that matter. Just be aware that you may have to keep the dogs separate when you aren't there to supervise. Having a roomy crate would make that easier. Good, secure door-gates are great so you can put each dog in a different room. 

Judge for yourself whether the new dog will chew shoes or chair legs. You especially don't want to come home from the store to find he has de-stuffed your sofa cushions or pulled down your drapes. In a strange place, dogs are apt to do anything. 

My car isn't big enough for a crate either so I secure the dogs with a harness in the back seat. A short tether will allow you to hook the dog to the rear seat belt. That way he can't climb forward into your lap or if there should be an accident, he is somewhat protected and can't run away if the door of window is opened.

Good luck with you new dog


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

When we first got Rivers (he was 9 weeks old) I was living with my mom before we could move into our new house with a yard for the puppy. She has a 6 year old Boston terrier named Andy. They hit it off right away. We introduced them outside (neutral ground) and they played together perfectly, and Andy (who is neutered, but definitely an alpha male) welcomed Rivers into the house with no problems. Today they are still best friends even though they don't live together anymore. I don't know if it's just cause Rivers was so young when we introduced them, but now he is great around all small dogs, and Rivers and Andy play great together. Rivers is very gentle with him. They stay home alone together. When Andy sleeps over they share a bed. Obviously all dogs are different and you want to be careful but there is no reason your situation can't work out perfectly 
Also, Andy has a seizure condition (possibly epilepsy) and he seizes every time he gets excited and runs in circles and runs into walls. Rivers learned very quickly that this isn't a game and now when Andy seizes Rivers leaves him alone but he keeps an eye on him, protects him from running into things, and when the seizure is over Rivers goes over and licks his face to make sure he is okay :wub: 
I'm sure your GSD will be able to help care for your Boston as well! Good luck with everything. I can't wait to see pictures! 

Here is Andy and Rivers: 








A comparison of them from when we first got Rivers and now:








And them playing together:


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree..get the extra large crate for him. Definitely supervise the meeting between your GSD and your Boston and I wouldn't leave them alone together until you know for sure that they get along.

Good luck with your new dog and enjoy!


----------

